

Moon mining race under way [video] - adhipg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-21682457

======
jared314
Forget rockets, a self-driving car is exactly the technology you would want
for autonomous moon mining.

~~~
eurleif
Why would autonomy be important for moon mining, with a round trip time of 2.5
seconds? The cost of an operator couldn't possibly be significant relative to
the other costs involved in moon mining.

~~~
jared314
Airplanes have auto pilot, construction equipment has GPS guidance, warehouses
have automated material handling/sorting, and stores have self-checkout.
Automation happens, even if people are "cheap".

